# Ateneu



## RIU

Bon dia, 

Buscant una traducció acceptable d'ateneu o com a mínim una definició que m'ajudi, em trobo que no apareix al Termcat. En altres diccionaris si que hi apareix, però vaja, que em costa creure amb la _il·legalitat_ del terme. Per altra banda, atenent a les definicions trobades, res a veure amb el que avuí dia entenem per ateneu. En sabeu res?


----------



## betulina

Hola, RIU,

A quina llengua ho tradueixes?

Sobre el significat, tu com ho entens? A mi no em desagrada la definició del GREC, només hi afegiria que també és com un lloc de trobada on es fan activitats. Però no hi estic gaire familiaritzada.


----------



## chics

Bon dia, RIU

una traducció del català a quin idioma? una definició, del terme en català? vols dir que no pareix enlloc?


----------



## RIU

Uf, avui patirem... que m'he liat jo solet, vaja...

Busco traducció a l'anglès -jo ho tinc tan clar que m'he oblidat de la resta- perdoneu. El cas es que he buscat la definició al termcat i no hi apareix. També ho he probat al GREC i com diu Betu, la realitat s'allunya de la definició. M'ha entrat el dubte existencial de si tots els ateneus se Catalunya van errats amb el nom -poca feina direu- aleshores he pensat en centre cívic però això és una altra cosa, penso. I a partir d'aquí. el que vulgueu...

En definitiva: ateneu per mi es correcte, traducció del terme? no ho crec, més aviat traduccio de la definició. Fins aquí hi arribo -que ja es molt- però el que vull preguntar és la legalitat del terme, si no apareix al termcat.

Gràcies per la paciencia.


----------



## betulina

mmm... la legalitat del terme si no apareix al Termcat? 
Però el Termcat (el Cercaterm, vaja) només és una base de dades terminològica i no hi apareixen totes les paraules i tampoc no és normativa. El Termcat fa propostes de neologismes, etc.
Però jo crec que el fet que una paraula no aparegui al Termcat no és motiu per bandejar-la, i més si és una paraula tan arrelada com ateneu. No? Crec jo, vaja, potser no t'estic entenent...


----------



## RIU

betulina said:


> Però el Termcat (el Cercaterm, vaja) només és una base de dades terminològica i no hi apareixen totes les paraules i tampoc no és normativa.


 

Vet aquí! al contrari, pensava que si que era normatiu -d'aquí els meus dubtes. 

Gràcies Betu i Chics per l'interès.


----------



## chics

Això anava jo a dir, amb tants ateneus com hi ha, el que té una macança és el Cercaterm, no?

Al diccionari del wordreference hi surt (en castellà):
*ateneo *


m. Asociación cultural, generalmente científica o literaria:
ateneo politécnico. 
Local que ocupa.
I al diccionari català-valencià-balear:

*ATENEU *_m. _
Corporació dedicada al cultiu de les ciències i arts.​


----------



## megane_wang

Hola RIU!!

Ja és estrany que no aparegui enlloc, eh? 

Però aquí ho tens: Com tants mots grecs, es conserva ben jove en anglès:

*Athenaeum:* *2* *:* a literary or scientific association (extret del MW Dictionary).

Salut !!!


----------



## RIU

Ei! Moltes gràcies MW pel _teu_ diccionari MW


----------



## megane_wang

> Ei! Moltes gràcies MW pel _teu_ diccionari MW


 
La cortesia m'honora moltíssim, però, per als despistats, MW = Merriam - Webster, en aquest cas !!!!


----------

